# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Cherche spcialiste de la culture/littrature US pour aide sur un mot

## Jipt

Salut salut,

Je viens de terminer la lecture de Banjo, de Claude McKay, crit en 1927-28 et dont l'action se droule  Marseille  la mme poque.
C'est la troisime dition (un reprint de la deuxime, la premire tant introuvable et sa traduction "dplorable", d'aprs ce lien), et un mot me perturbe.

Voil le passage :



> Bien que, dans son ressentiment envers Banjo, elle ait permis  Malty, le premier, d'arborer son *pyjama* fantaisie, elle ne s'tait pas vraiment laiss sduire par lui, car lorsque Banjo se dcida enfin  porter ce *beau linge* [... j'abrge, le reste est hors sujet]


et plus loin



> Le spectacle survolt de _Boody Lane_ [la rue Bouterie, trs clbre en ce temps-l], avec ses filles, ses garons fards en *pyjama*, posant au seuil de leur trou [...]


Les gens sortaient en *pyjama* en ce temps-l, really ?

J'ai un peu cherch (j'ai un Harrap's basique et aussi un Harrap's student dictionary [un vrai dico, pas un traducteur]), mais cela ne mne  rien, et donc la question est :
quel pouvait bien tre le mot original employ par l'auteur pour que le traducteur utilise "pyjama" en franais (et sans se poser de questions  ::koi:: ) ?

Merci,

----------


## BenoitM

> Historiquement le pyjama est un vtement fminin d'extrieur que l'on portait sur la plage dans les annes 1920 notamment suite  la mode du teint hl lance par Coco Chanel. Puis peu  peu, il servit de vtement d'intrieur avant de devenir un vtement de nuit. Jusqu'aux annes 1940, les hommes lui prfrent la chemise de nuit, vtement qui devient par la suite fminin. C'est dans les annes 1970, qu'il devient vraiment un vtement unisexe et soumis aux tendances de la mode


Des pyjamas d'poque a premiere vue  :;): 

Donc je dirai que pyjama est surement le bon mot, mais que celui-ci a chang de reprsentation
et en relisant la phrase ca doit tre pour ca qu'il est marqu pyjama fantaisie

----------


## Lady

Night Suit peut tre ? Qui est normalement chemise de nuit mais je suppose aussi que pour des travailleurs de la nuit / gens qui vivent la nuit on pourrait en faire un jeu de mot pour dcrire leurs habits. Cela pourrait il s'appliquer  ton cas ?

----------


## Jipt

> Night Suit peut-tre ? Qui est normalement chemise de nuit mais je suppose aussi que pour des travailleurs de la nuit / gens qui vivent la nuit on pourrait en faire un jeu de mot pour dcrire leurs habits. Cela pourrait-il s'appliquer  ton cas ?


Pas sr, mme si les gens dont cause le roman vivaient plutt la nuit.

Je penche plutt pour :



> Des pyjamas d'poque  premire vue 
> 
> Donc je dirais que pyjama est surement le bon mot, mais que celui-ci a chang de reprsentation
> et en relisant la phrase a doit tre pour a qu'il est marqu pyjama fantaisie


C'est marrant, j'ai fonc sur mes dicos d'anglais sans penser une seconde  jeter un il  Wikipdia  ::roll:: . J'aurais d !
J'y ai trouv a, de lien en lien :



> Dcouvert aux Indes par les officiers de Sa Gracieuse Majest lors de la priode coloniale, le pyjama est ladaptation occidentale dun vtement de jour confortable et ample dnomm  pajama  par dformation du mot perse  payjama  qui signifie  vtement de jambe . Pantalon souple et ample, serr par un cordon  la taille, il saccompagne dune Kurta, tunique longue et fendue. Un vestiaire particulirement commode pour la pratique des activits questres, mais aussi pour monter  dos dlphant ou pour les mharistes.
> 
> Lessayer, cest ladopter. Et ces messieurs des colonies le rapportent volontiers dans leur mre-patrie. La garde-robe du gentleman tant dj largement codifie, le pyjama, compos dun pantalon et dune veste qui emprunte autant  la chemise qu la saharienne, trouve ses aises  la plage. A partir des annes 1920, le pyjama est la tenue en vue pour salanguir au bord de mer et les crateurs rivalisent daudace et de crativit avec des cotons  larges rayures multicolores ou des motifs brods sur soie.
> 
> Il faut attendre les annes 40 pour que le pyjama devienne une tenue de nuit.


J'ai bien aim les photos de ton lien, BenoitM, et sur mon lien il y a celle-l :



et je me souviens maintenant que mon pre a port des pantalons extra-larges comme sur cette photo (j'ai un film fin des annes '40, o c'est tout  fait a !).

Bon, ben, , quoi  ::mrgreen:: 
Trop bien cette Taverne  ::ccool::

----------


## BenoitM

C'est parce que j'avais eu le mme genre de problme avec culotte qui tait  l'poque un pantalon, que je me suis demand si le pyjama ne pouvait pas avoir une autre forme que celle qu'on connait actuellement

----------


## Invit

> C'est parce que j'avais eu le mme genre de problme avec culotte qui tait  l'poque un pantalon, que je me suis demand si le pyjama ne pouvait pas avoir une autre forme que celle qu'on connait actuellement


Au Qubec, les culottes signifient encore des pantalons.
Et oui, on dit DES pantalons ou une paire de pantalons, encore une pollution de l'anglais avec trousers...

----------


## Jipt

Bon, puisqu'il y a des spcialistes et bien que a soit rsolu, j'ai encore une question (mme livre) :




> Je fais n'importe quoi qui me change les ides. Tout dpend de l'endroit, du moment, et de *la deuxime personne du singulier*.


Dois y avoir un joke planqu quelque part, mais o ? Le contexte : celui qui cause (l'auteur) est enferm dans une pice avec une 'tite nana sympathique...

----------


## AdmChiMay

Supposition ose : le "you" se rencontre deux fois dans la conjugaison anglo-saxonne ?
Mais bon, peut-tre quelque chose de plus basique

----------


## Invit

> Dois y avoir un joke planqu quelque part, mais o ? Le contexte : celui qui cause (l'auteur) est enferm dans une pice avec une 'tite nana sympathique...


J'imagine qu'il parle de l'autre personne dans la pice. Surtout si elle est cute.  a dpend de toi [=elle]

----------


## Jipt

> Supposition ose : le "you" se rencontre deux fois dans la conjugaison anglo-saxonne ?


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ? Dveloppe...




> J'imagine qu'il parle de l'autre personne dans la pice. Surtout si elle est cute.  a dpend de toi [=elle]


Mouais, probable, mais alors c'est une drle de construction pour baratiner  ::mouarf:: 


Allez, une 'tite dernire :
Aprs avoir fait pas mal de 'zique dans des bistrots et que la manche y ait bien march, 


> Bon sang, j'ai vcu *dans le trfle* pendant six mois !


Moi j'aurais dit *dans l'oseille*. Nan ? Comment qu'ils disent, aux States ?

----------


## foetus

Demande,  Bob l'argot  ::ccool::   ::ccool:: 

Le monde, la foule, du monde, des gens


Sinon, je n'ai pas trouv le livre en version gratuite [livre dont il manque des pages] *en anglais* sur Google Books

Bob me dit combat singulier: Relation sexuelle, donc peut-tre un jeu de mots  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Finalement, c'est plus de l'argot dsuet titi parisien que de l'argot amricain  :8-): 
Va falloir ressortir les VHS des films de Georges Lautner !

----------


## Jipt

> Finalement, c'est plus de l'argot dsuet titi parisien que de l'argot amricain


Je sais pas. MHA c'est du vieil (1927-28) argot US mal traduit ; faudrait voir l'original, en fait. Mais :




> Sinon, *je n'ai pas trouv* le livre en version gratuite [livre dont il manque des pages] *en anglais* sur Google Books


Merci d'avoir cherch.





> Demande,  Bob l'argot  
> 
> Le monde, la foule, du monde, des gens
> 
> Bob me dit combat singulier: Relation sexuelle, donc peut-tre un jeu de mots


Demain, si j'ai le courage, je recopierai le  (8 lignes) dont ma citation est la dernire phrase, ainsi que le  suivant : tout tourne autour du pognon et de la manire d'en faire avec la 'zique...

----------


## foetus

Extrait:  ::whistle:: 




> Ils vivaient tous sur le port, et beaucoup d'autres avec eux - des Blancs, des bruns, des Noirs. Des Finlandais, des Polonais, des Italiens, des Slaves, des Maltais, des Indiens, des Ngrodes, des Noirs d'Afrique, des Noirs des Antilles - expulss des tats-Unis pour avoir enfreint les rglements d'immigration -, qui avaient peur et honte de rentrer au pays. Ils s'entassaient dans le grand port provenal, grattant ce qu'ils pouvaient trouver, une journe de travail, un repas, un verre de vin, vivant au jour le jour mais parvenant  subsister entre le wagon de marchandises, le caboteur, le bistrot et le bordel.
>  Mais t'es pas vraiment fauch, dit Malty en dsignant le banjo, tant que t'as ce machin-l. Y en a pas un de nous quatre qui a de quoi tirer un peu de fric de ce patelin o tout s'achte. 
> Banjo caressa son instrument:  Je m'en spare jamais, mec. C'est plus qu'une poule, c'est plus qu'un copain, c'est moi tout entier.
> - Tu peux pas crever de faim, par ici, si tu sais jouer un tant soit peu, dit Ginger de sa voix tranante. Tu peux ramasser assez de sous pour toi et encore assez pour nous payer un kilo de rouge, de quoi se rincer le sifflet, quand le bl se fait rare sur les quais, simplement en jouant dans les bars de la Joliette et du centre, autour de la place o on fait la manche.
> - On va voir ce que ce patelin va donner, fit Banjo. C'est pas seulement une fois ou deux que ce copain fidle m'a tir d'affaire quand j'tais sur le sable. Un jour, l-bas  Montral, j'avais perdu tout mon fric en pariant aux courses ; je suis entr dans une bote rupin et j'ai rcolt vingt-cinq dollars en jouant. Mais le coup le plus fumant, c'tait  San Francisco, avec trois copains qui avaient une guitare, un ukull et un tambourin. Bon sang, *j'ai vcu dans le trfle* pendant six mois !
> - Tu t'en tireras ici aussi, dit Malty, mme si ce patelin grouille d'artistes qui font leur numro dans les cafs. C'est pas souvent que t'en rencontres un qu'est foutu de tirer une note capable de te chatouiller un accord dans le systme. Joue-nous un morceau, qu'on voie comment a sonne.
> - Pas maintenant rpondit Banjo. Vaut mieux attendre ce soir dans un caf. Peut-tre qu'ils aimeraient pas a, ici.
> - Mais si, sr et certain. Dans ce pays tu peux faire n'importe quoi  n'importe quel moment.
> - C'est foutrement pas vrai, lana Bugsy d'un ton tranchant. Mais tu peux tout de mme faire de la musique quand tu veux, dit-il  Banjo. Les gens viendront t'couter et le patron pourra leur refiler un peu plus de son pinard pourri.
> - Il est pas si mauvais, ce vin-l ... dit Ginger.



PS 1:  ::mrgreen::  Google Books bloque le copi-coll. Donc j'ai fait une image du texte avec 2 captures cran et je l'ai passe dans un logiciel OCR. Donc si le texte est che-lou, c'est dans le nomal  ::mrgreen:: 

PS 2: Oui je ne l'ai pas trouv le texte en anglais. Mais je n'ai cherch que la version lgale et que sur 1 seul site  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 

dit 1: Mme aprs relecture et corrections, il y avait encore des ptouilles releves par Jipt  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> PS 1:  Google Books bloque le copi-coll. Donc j'ai fait une image du texte avec 2 captures cran et je l'ai passe dans un logiciel OCR. Donc si le texte est che-lou, c'est dans le nomal


Toutes mes flicitations, et un grand merci pour le boulot fourni ! Juste 5 petits cafouillages de rien de tout (sur 5 lignes car 2 dans la mme) -- dis donc, a s'est drlement bien amlior, l'OCR, depuis mes derniers essais il y a 10 ans ! :
beaucoup d'autres avec eux-des Blancs, des bruns, des Noirs. --> beaucoup d'autres avec eux - des Blancs, des bruns, des Noirs.mais parvenant il subsister entre le wagon de marchandises, le caboteur,le bistrot et le bordel. --> mais parvenant  subsister entre le wagon de marchandises, le caboteur, le bistrot et le bordel.en dsignant le banjo,tant que --> en dsignant le banjo, tant quefaire de la musique quand lu veux, --> faire de la musique quand tu veux,

PS : t'as pas pens  passer par le code source de la page, plutt que l'OCR ?




> PS 2: Oui je ne l'ai pas trouv le texte en anglais. Mais je n'ai cherch que la *version lgale* et que *sur 1 seul site*


Tu penses aux torrents et ce genre de choses ? Jamais su me servir de ces trucs-l (jamais trop cherch non plus).


Sinon, un truc marrant, toujours  propos de la traduc', c'est cette manire d'appeler Marseille un "patelin" alors qu' l'poque c'est probablement le port number one de la Mditerrane, et la deuxime ville de France. Un patelin, non mais j'vous jure !  ::mouarf::

----------


## AdmChiMay

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ?


La situation est particulire, et il y avait peut-tre un jeu de mot avec "you" : "tu" ou "vous" (et dans ce dernier cas, on se dit qu'il y a du monde en trop)? Mais au vu des autres interventions, c'est probablement plus une histoire d'argot de l'poque. Sans l'original, difficile de trancher.

----------


## Invit

J'ai trouv le pdf du livre en VO sur https://archive.org/
Si tu nous donnes la correspondance du chapitre du passage, a serait plus simple de trouver la passage originale :

----------


## foetus

> PS : t'as pas pens  passer par le code source de la page, plutt que l'OCR ?


C'est une prsentation "page continue" comme si c'tait un fichier pdf. Donc je n'ai pas pens  autre chose  ::mrgreen:: 

Et j'ai jet un coup dil [trs] rapide au source: ce sont des images.





> Tu penses aux torrents et ce genre de choses ? Jamais su me servir de ces trucs-l (jamais trop cherch non plus).


Pour un livre d'abord  [un forum] ou [un mta moteur de site de partage de fichiers] et un lien direct  ::mrgreen:: 
Les quelques livres que j'ai "_tipiak_" ont t de cette manire





> Sinon, un truc marrant, toujours  propos de la traduc', c'est cette manire d'appeler Marseille un "patelin" alors qu' l'poque c'est probablement le port number one de la Mditerrane, et la deuxime ville de France. Un patelin, non mais j'vous jure !


Ce n'est pas pour rien que patelin a un sens aussi pjoratif  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

> Ce n'est pas pour rien que patelin a un sens aussi pjoratif


Rh  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai trouv le pdf du livre en VO sur https://archive.org/
> Si tu nous donnes la correspondance du chapitre du passage, a serait plus simple de trouver le passage original


Un grand, un norme  ::merci::  pour l'ide (qui m'avait effleure et qui s'est barre avec cette chaleur...).
a y est, j'ai l'original dans un reader,  ::yaisse:: 

Et va y avoir du sport, si je veux rpondre  ta demande. 
Exemples :
1) tout en bas de la page 15 on peut lire en franais
_Malty dit  Banjo et  Bugsy :  Tranons notre queue jusqu' la place aux Tapeurs._ 
et comme je trouvais a trs vulgaire, j'ai voulu voir l'original, et donc je viens de le trouver l : en haut de la page 9 !
_Malty said to Banjo and Bugsy, "Let's take our tail up to the Bum Square."_
Il y a quand mme un dcalage de 6 pages, pour retrouver quelque chose a va tre coton ! 
Bon, c'est mon truc, je vais pas vous obliger  chercher, ce que je ferai, a sera de reprer les passages pour les recopier ici.

Maintenant, si quelqu'un a une ide pour cette vulgarit, je veux bien la lire. Parce qu'on m'a toujours dit qu'une traduction c'tait pas ncessairement du mot--mot, la preuve l a craint, et perso j'aurais prfr lire _Tranons nos peaux_, ou _nos carcasses_. Non ?

Exemple 2) page 20 _[...] and straggled across the suspension bridge to lie in the sun on the breakwater._ 
_suspension bridge_ peut-il tre traduit en _pont transbordeur_ (le pont mtallique qui joignit les deux rives du Vieux Port de 1905  1944, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) ?
Mon Harrap's me traduit _suspension bridge_ par _pont suspendu_ (il connat, rubrique _nautisme_), et dans le contexte il est impossible que l'auteur parle du _Transbordeur_ (je ne m'tends pas mais l o se droule l'action il peut y avoir des ponts suspendus troits [il en parle ailleurs], des passerelles, quoi, et pas du tout le Transbordeur, qui est beaucoup plus loin).
Enfin, Wikipdia en anglais me propose _transporter bridge_ pour cette construction, ce qui semble plus logique car il y avait bien une nacelle suspendue qui tait transporte d'une rive  l'autre.

Mais pourquoi me traduit-on _straggled_ par _s'en allrent en file indienne_ ? Mon Harrap's me parle de _marcher sans ordre,  la dbandade_ (comme des blacks bourrs, quoi  ::ptdr:: ), le student dictionary de _marcher plus lentement que d'autres dans un groupe_...

J'ai du boulot  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais encore bravo et merci  tous pour le coup de main. Ah, quelle quipe  ::ccool::

----------


## foetus

> Maintenant, si quelqu'un a une ide pour cette vulgarit, je veux bien la lire. Parce qu'on m'a toujours dit qu'une traduction c'tait pas ncessairement du mot--mot, la preuve l a craint, et perso j'aurais prfr lire _Tranons nos peaux_, ou _nos carcasses_. Non ?


Pourquoi queue c'est sexuel tout de suite ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Bob n'est pas sr mais il tente faire une queue: [faire un tour en douce?]

Cela se tient ... et non pas par la queue  ::mouarf:: 





> Mais pourquoi me traduit-on _straggled_ par _s'en allrent en file indienne_ ? Mon Harrap's me parle de _marcher sans ordre,  la dbandade_ (comme des blacks bourrs, quoi ), le student dictionary de _marcher plus lentement que d'autres dans un groupe_...


Pour moi la rfrence c'est Wordreference, qui me dit straggle "to lag or be behind a line of march, a group walking, or a group working"

Donc c'est plus tranasser  ::mrgreen:: 

D'ailleurs Wordreference me dit straggler:



> straggler: ([sb] who is lagging behind)    retardataire nmf
>       (familier)    tranard, tranarde nm, nf
>       (familier, figur)    lanterne rouge nf


dit:  ::mrgreen:: 



> Exemple 2) page 20 _[...] and straggled across the suspension bridge to lie in the sun on the breakwater._ 
> _suspension bridge_ peut-il tre traduit en _pont transbordeur_ (le pont mtallique qui joignit les deux rives du Vieux Port de 1905  1944, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) ?


 Wordreference - suspension bridge
    a bridge that has a deck suspended by cables or rods from other cables or chains that hang between two towers and are anchored at both ends

Donc oui cela colle avec la photo: les 2 tours [pylnes], les cbles de suspension et le pont pour le rail pour la nacelle [tablier] (<- je ne connais pas les termes techniques)

Aprs, l'auteur a voulu peut-tre viter une rptition, mme si les anglais s'en cognent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Pourquoi queue c'est sexuel tout de suite ?


Parce que c'est ce que j'ai toujours entendu dire, et depuis tout petit : la queue du chien et la queue de l'homme c'est pas le mme appendice (mme si l'homme est un chien, parfois [souvent ?]  ::mouarf:: ) !




> D'ailleurs Wordreference me dit straggler:


_To straggle_ on verra + tard, faut que je retrouve les autres utilisations dans le pdf...




> Wordreference - suspension bridge
>     a bridge that has a deck suspended by cables or rods from other cables or chains that hang between two towers and are anchored at both ends
> 
> Donc oui cela colle avec la photo: les 2 tours [pylnes], les cbles de suspension et le pont pour le rail pour la nacelle [tablier] (<- je ne connais pas les termes techniques)
> 
> Aprs, l'auteur a voulu peut-tre viter une rptition, mme si les anglais s'en cognent


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis que _cela colle avec la photo_ en parlant du pont *suspendu* alors que j'ai mis un lien vers un pont *transbordeur*  ::koi:: 
Un pont suspendu c'est le tablier (l o l'on circule) qui est suspendu par des cbles qui vont d'une tour  l'autre, mais qui est fixe.
Et le pont transbordeur (de Marseille mais pas que) a un tablier en hauteur o l'on ne circule pas, sauf le mcanisme qui permet  la nacelle accroche  ce mcanisme d'tre dplace (transborde) d'une rive  l'autre. Ce lien est intressant dans le sens o l'on voit bien le pont transbordeur de Newport, qui ressemble comme un frre jumeau  celui de Marseille, et effectivement, ils eurent le mme inventeur,  peu prs  la mme poque.

EDIT 
Extrait d'une carte intitule "France Towns Plans Marseille", et "Published by War Office 1943" :



On voit bien au milieu en bas la mention "*Transporter Bridge*".
CQFD.  ::whistle:: 

Par ailleurs, page 227 dans l'original on peut lire, tout en haut
_[] a stream of men from the coal dock filed along the Quai des Anglais, across the suspension bridge, and into the Place de la Joliette.
_
qui sera *approximativement* traduit par
_[] un flot dhommes venant des docks  charbon traversa  la file le pont transbordeur pour atteindre la place de la Joliette._
et moi j'aurais prfr
_[] un flot dhommes venant des docks  charbon en marchant  la file le long du quai des Anglais traversa le pont suspendu pour atteindre la place de la Joliette._
Parce que la prcision relative  ce *quai des Anglais* (et je ne comprends pas pourquoi le traducteur l'a faite sauter) lve toute ambigut quant  cette erreur d'utiliser ici le pont transbordeur qui est en fait beaucoup plus loin...



Le quai des Anglais tout en haut  gauche (dans l'incruste on voit qu'il s'appelle parfois quai aux Charbons), et la place de la Joliette tout en bas  droite ; j'ai not deux passerelles (ces fameux _suspension bridge_) qui reliaient la jete  la terre ferme.
/EDIT

----------


## Jipt

> Allez, une 'tite dernire :
> Aprs avoir fait pas mal de 'zique dans des bistrots et que la manche y ait bien march, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Bon sang, j'ai vcu dans le *trfle* pendant six mois !
> 			
> 		
> ...


C'est bien *clover* in english dans le texte (trs prcisment _I was living in clovah for six months._), mais mon Harrap's, s'il me propose, bien sr, trfle en botanique, me propose aussi 


> Fam. : to be in c., tre comme un coq en pte


Ah la la, ces traducteurs, non mais j'vous jure !

----------


## Jipt

the day of the big church _fete_
c'est
le jour de la grande fte de l'glise (google trad., livre en franais)
ou 
le jour de la fte de la grande glise ?

La grande glise pourrait tre Notre-Dame de la Garde ou, beaucoup plus prs des protagonistes (10 minutes  pied), la cathdrale de la Major, si l'on considre que dans le texte original, _fete est en italique_ (comme tous les mots franais utiliss pour la rdaction de l'ouvrage, mais pas seulement).

----------


## shadowmoon

> the day of the big church _fete_
> c'est
> le jour de la grande fte de l'glise (google trad., livre en franais)
> ou 
> le jour de la fte de la grande glise ?



En anglais, sauf rares exceptions, l'adjectif est plac juste avant le substantif dont il est question. Du coup, je pense que la meilleure traduction est la 2me.

----------


## Jipt

> En anglais, sauf rares exceptions, l'adjectif est plac juste avant le substantif dont il est question. Du coup, je pense que la meilleure traduction est la 2me.


T'es *sr* de ton coup, l ?

Parce que je viens de tester translate.reference.com aprs avoir traduit "fte" en "feast", et a donne a :



J'ai essay avec "celebration"  la place de "feast", rsultat identique  ::weird:: 
Peut-tre que les traducteurs considrent l'ensemble "church fete" comme ton substantif, ce qui me perturbe c'est l'absence de 's, si on avait church's fete on se poserait pas la question.

a m'nerve ! Faudrait que je me trouve une amricaine pour me calmer et me changer les ides et y voir plus clair ensuite  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> c'est l'absence de 's


Dans mon Bescherelle spcial Anglais, c'est dit que le "_'s_" c'est le possessif pour des humains [de souvenirs tendu aux animaux de compagnie] (*)

Church, feast ce ne sont pas des humains. Pour la possession non humain c'est le "of" -> "The roof of the house"

En franais, le de c'est un peu le bordel  ::mrgreen::  marque un ablatif, indique la possession, indique une association  la matire, exprime lappartenance  un nombre, sert aussi  former le complment dun grand nombre dadjectifs, le complment dobjet indirect de beaucoup de verbes



* -> C'est un peu plus complexe  ::mrgreen:: 
Le nom au gnitif peut tre : un nom propre, un nom commun dsignant une personne/ un animal/  un vhicule, un nom dsignant un groupe de personnes, un nom de lieu, une unit de temps , un pronom indfini ( _somebody_/ _anyone_/ _anybody_), dans les expressions figes avec _sake_, pour marquer une mesure, pour dnoter lappartenance  une catgorie.

----------


## Jipt

Chalut chalut, comme disent les marins pcheurs  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour la possession non humain c'est le "of" -> "The roof of the house"


Okaille, mais kess t'en penses *toi*, puisqu'on n'a pas de "of" bien plac ? 

_the day of the big church fete_
c'est
_le jour de la grande fte de l'glise_
ou
_le jour de la fte de la grande glise_ ?

----------


## foetus

J'ai retrouv mon Bescherelle "grammaire anglaise"  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: , et voici 3 - 4 passages intressants :




> En anglais, l'ordre des adjectifs va du subjectif  l'objectif: l'adjectif qui implique une prise de position, un jugement se place en premier; vient ensuite l'adjectif qui sert  dcrire une caractristique ou un trait fondamental.





> De faon plus prcise, les adjectifs suivent l'ordre: Jugement - Taille - Couleur - Origine - Autre qualit - Matire





> Lorsque 2 adjectifs dcrivent des parties diffrentes d'un mme objet, ils sont coordonns par *and* : *a black and white dog*. Dans les autres cas, on trouve rarement *and* avec des adjectifs pithtes.





> Lorsqu'il y a plus de 2 adjectifs devant le nom, on les spare par des virgules sauf s'ils sont courts. *a stupid, unpopular, expensive project*


Donc dans ton cas,
il n'y a pas de _and_ (la taille et le type je pense, sont 2 parties diffrentes) mais je souponne qu'ils soient pithtes.Si on dit que _chuch_ c'est une autre qualit, cela colle  l'ordre des adjectifs_big_ peut-tre un jugement

C'est la grand fte de l'glise


dit 1: C'est repris ici  Grammaire de l'anglais : le groupe nominal 
dit 2: J'ai du mal avec le *a black and white dog*: en quoi ils dcrivent des parties diffrentes ?  ::koi::   ::koi::

----------


## foetus

Je m'auto-rponds parce que je viens de me masturber le cerveau pendant 15-20 minutes pour comprendre le *a black and white dog*  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Le mot le plus important dans "Lorsque 2 adjectifs dcrivent des parties diffrentes d'un mme objet" c'est _dcrivent_  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc  ce que je comprends lorsqu'on dit *a black and white dog*, cela signifie que le chien a une partie noire (le corps, la tte, ...) et une partie blanche (la queue, une patte, un il, ...)

Et lorsque je dis "il n'y a pas de _and_ (la taille et le type je pense, sont 2 parties diffrentes) mais je souponne qu'ils soient pithtes.", je m'auto-humilie [mais j'ai l'habitude] parce que
ce sont les rgles pour les adjectifs pithtes  ::aie::   ::aie:: J'avais mal compris la rgle 3 [voir ci-dessus]

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai retrouv mon Bescherelle "grammaire anglaise" , et voici 3 - 4 passages intressants :
> [snip]
> Si on dit que _church_ c'est une autre qualit, cela colle  l'ordre des adjectifs


Tes 3 - 4 passages intressants nous donnent des explications sur la base de plusieurs adjectifs, alors que ma question porte sur plusieurs noms communs !
_church_ ne peut pas tre une qualit, c'est une glise...




> C'est la grand fte de l'glise


Et l tu te mets en opposition avec shadowmoon : je vais essayer de trouver deux paires de gants de boxe et louer un ring, et que le meilleur gagne  ::ptdr:: 

Sur un autre forum j'ai discut avec quelqu'un qui est all aux States et avec quelqu'un d'autre qui y vit, et sans avoir t en contact ces deux personnes choisissent _la fte de la grande glise_...
Et pour moi, "_grande glise_" = cathdrale, et il y a bien une fte le 15 aot  la cathdrale en question.

Le mystre reste entier...

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,




> the day of the big church _fete_
> c'est
> le jour de la grande fte de l'glise (google trad., livre en franais)
> ou 
> le jour de la fte de la grande glise ?


Mon instinct de Nord-Amricain, me fait dire que c'est "le jour de la grande fte de l'glise".


Et puis un petit presque hors-sujet. Tout le monde sait qu'il y a quand mme des diffrences entre l'anglais amricain et l'anglais britannique. L'anglais canadien est une sorte de mlange des deux autres. Il y a quelques annes, un reportage  la tl nous apprenait que l'anglais des anglophones du Qubec commenait  se distinguer de l'anglais canadien. Ils intgraient de plus en plus de mots franais et leurs tournures de phrases savaient tendance  se franciser. Un avocat anglophone montralais bilingue avait t surpris qu'un de ses confrres hors-Qubec n'ait pas compris ce que "radiate the dossier" (radier le dossier) voulait dire. En "vrai" anglais radiate veux dire chauffer et non radier. Donc l'anglais n'est peut-tre pas aussi formel que les livres de rfrences peuvent le laisser croire.

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon instinct de Nord-Amricain, me fait dire que c'est "le jour de la grande fte de l'glise".


Salut,

Avais-tu lu la rponse de shadowmoon ? :




> En anglais, sauf rares exceptions, l'adjectif est plac juste avant le substantif dont il est question. Du coup, je pense que la meilleure traduction est la 2me.


Donc en le suivant, "big" et "church" forment un groupe pour dsigner quelque chose, en l'occurrence un lieu. Non ?



C'est bizarre tout a...

----------


## foetus

> Tes 3 - 4 passages intressants nous donnent des explications sur la base de plusieurs adjectifs, alors que ma question porte sur plusieurs noms communs !
> _church_ ne peut pas tre une qualit, c'est une glise...


Comme j'aime bien dire "bien vu l'aveugle"

Et en vrifiant *j'ai trouv la solution*  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 



```

```

Wordreference: church

----------


## Jipt

> Et en vrifiant *j'ai trouv la solution*


Intressant, mais dans ta prcipitation  revenir ici t'as oubli "big"  la station service, qui tait descendu satisfaire un besoin naturel  ::ptdr:: 

Alors, _church n as adj_, pourquoi pas, mais :



> ```
> 
> ```


  :8-): 

Bon, j'ai suivi ton lien et j'ai trouv un truc gant, un peu plus bas que ton exemple [c'est moi qui rajoute les numros, qui reprsentent les mots] :



> church choir n	(religious singing group)	chur nf
> *chorale d'glise* nf
>  	My sister sings in our *local church choir*. [1 2 3]
>  	Ma sur chante  la *chorale de l'glise paroissiale*. [3 2 1]


_church choir_ : deux noms qui se suivent, comme _church fte_...
Et dans l'exemple on met devant ces deux noms l'adjectif "_local_", comme on pourrait mettre "_big_"...

Et si je m'amuse  remplacer _to sing_ par _to go to_, a donne _My sister goes to the local church choir_, --> _Ma sur va  la chorale de l'glise paroissiale._
J'ai bon jusque l ?
Et _local church_ c'est bien _glise paroissiale_ ? Donc _big church_ c'est _grande glise_, enfin, il me semble. En tout cas, c'est la *mme* construction.

Plus qu' remplacer *choir*, cur, par *fte* et le tour est jou : le jour de la fte de la cathdrale [grande glise].

Bon, au pieu, on continuera demain (ou lundi).

----------


## foetus

Avant tout chose "_big_" est et restera un adjectif

Je ne suis pas anglais, mais je vois le truc comme cela  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 
Soit tu utilises la _construction gnitif_ pour associer 2 noms. La construction gnitif c'est soit "_ 's_ " soit "_ of_ "Soit tu utilises la _construction adjectifs pithtes_ [dont j'ai rappel les rgles] parce que le mot le plus  droite est le seul nom

Donc
the big church fte: ici _fte_ est un nom, _big_ et _church_ sont ces adjectifs pithtes -> La grande fte de l'glisethe fte of the big church ou the big fte of the church: ici _fte_ et _church_ sont des noms et _big_ un adjectif pithte -> La fte de la grande glise ou La grande fte de l'glisethe local church choir: ici _choir_ est un nom, _local_ et _church_ sont ces adjectifs pithtes -> La chorale locale de l'glise the choir of local church ou the local choir of church: ici _choir_ et _church_ sont des noms et _local_ un adjectif pithte -> La chorale de l'glise locale ou La chorale locale de l'glise

Mais en bon franais  ::mrgreen:: , on va traduire correctement _La chorale locale de l'glise_ et _La chorale de l'glise locale_ par La chorale de l'glise paroissiale (parce que comme la chorale est  l'intrieur de l'glise, que l'un ou l'autre soit local, cela revient au mme)


Le problme que nous avons, c'est le franais et la signification de "de" qui, comme je l'ai dit, c'est le bordel et avec ces 2 exemples on arrive  la mme traduction  ::mrgreen:: 
Ou alors l'anglais qui ne s'embte pas  crer des adjectifs avec un nom  ::whistle::

----------


## Mdinoc

Salut,
Je pencherais aussi pour _La grande fte de l'glise_, mais en fait c'est "de l'glise" qui est une traduction approximative.

En profondeur, je traduirais "church _fte_" par "fte lie  l'glise" ou "fte d'glise". Mais "fte de l'glise" sonne mieux dans le rsultat final, mme si on perd lgrement en prcision.

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous ! 

En fait on s'embrouille parce que "big" peut tre rattach  _church_ comme  _fte_. Et si on remplaait "big" par "white" par exemple (la peinture, hein, pas la couleur de la peau !) ?

Alors testons : the white church fte --> la fte de l'glise blanche (et pas de l'glise bleue qui est juste derrire, et pas de l'glise verte qui est  300 mtres) ou la fte blanche  ::koi::  de l'glise ? a ne va plus du tout, l, et en plus on ne sait pas de quelle glise on parle !

Je ne veux pas avoir l'air obtus et ttu, mais personne ne relve (et c'est l-dessus que j'insiste, moi) le fait que dans la phrase originale, "fte" est en... franais. 
Du coup je fais une sparation entre _big church_ d'un ct et _fte_ de l'autre (qu'il n'est pas ncessaire de traduire, donc, mme si je me doute que ce choix de l'auteur n'est pas li  une hypothtique traduction).
Et aussi, je connais les lieux et je sais qu'il y a une fte le 15 aot  la cathdrale (= graaaande glise) situe juste  ct de l o se droule le roman.

OK, cette fte du 15 aot est aussi une grande fte, mais j'accroche big  church pour diffrencier la cathdrale de la petite glise de quartier qui n'a pas les moyens de se payer une grande fte.

Bon dimanche,

PS : ah, tiens, il me vient tout d'un coup a dans la tte : _Saturday Night Fever_ [1 2 3], c'est bien la _fivre du samedi soir_ [3 1 2], nan ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Alors _big chuch fte_ [1 2 3] --> [3 1 2] _fte de la grande glise_ !

----------


## Mdinoc

a ne marche pas, car le lien entre church et fete est plus fort, comme par exemple entre "school" et "festival".

Si je dis "the big school festival", personne ne croit que c'est l'cole qui est grande.

----------


## Jipt

Tu m'arranges pas...  ::(: 



> a ne marche pas, car le lien entre church et fete est plus fort, comme par exemple entre "school" et "festival".
> 
> Si je dis "the big school festival", personne ne croit que c'est l'cole qui est grande.


Et si je dis "the white school festival" personne ne va croire que c'est le festival qui est blanc... Surtout si physiquement, derrire "the white school" se trouve "a red school".

Bon, je viens de faire un essai avec google traduction, a vaut ce que a vaut mais a permet au moins de comparer, et on va dire qu'en fonction de l'adjectif la traduction change.

the white church fte
la fte de l'glise blanche

the big church fte
la grande fte de l'glise

the white school festival
la fte de l'cole blanche

the big school festival
la grande fte de l'cole



Ingrable...

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle les histoires de position des adjectifs en Franais (ex. "une belle voiture bleue").

----------


## foetus

Bon je lche l'affaire  ::whistle:: , mais je suis d'accord avec Mdinoc pour la place des adjectifs et la traduction en franais 

On n'a pas en Franais un quivalent de l'adjectif "_church_": glissiale, paroissiale  ::koi::  "The big church fte" -> la grande fte glissiale

Oui fte est en franais comme un pull-over est en anglais  ::mrgreen:: 

"Saturday Night Fever" -> "_Saturday_" et "_Night_" sont 2 adjectifs [double combo]. Maintenant libre  toi de dire "La fivre de nuit et du samedi"  ::mrgreen:: 

night n as adj (working at night) (travaillant la nuit) de nuit adj inv
Saturday n as adj (occurring on Saturday) du samedi loc adj


"the white school festival" (*) -> "_white_" et "school" sont 2 adjectifs. Maintenant libre  toi de dire "La blanche fte scolaire"  ::mrgreen:: 
Parce que dans "la fte de l'cole blanche", blanche s'applique  la fois  "fte" et  "cole".

* -> Mais comme une fte n'a pas [vraiment] de couleur tout de suite on l'associe  cole

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour




> Salut,
> 
> Avais-tu lu la rponse de shadowmoon ? :


Oui. Ceci, dit  force de subir des doublages de broche  foin faits en France, J'ai de srieux doutes sur la comptence de s Bescherelles, Larousse, Robert, hachette et compagnie ds qu'ils sortent du franais.

Quand des franais sortent un "nous ne baisserons pas les armes" au de "nous ne baisserons pas les bras", ou que le mille (mile anglais) devient un kilomtre, ou que Diefenbaker devient difennebaqure; il y a de quoi  se douter de la comptence de certains franais.

----------


## Jipt

> Oui. Ceci dit,  force de subir des doublages de broche  foin faits en France, j'ai de srieux doutes sur la comptence des Bescherelles, Larousse, Robert, Hachette et compagnie ds qu'ils sortent du franais.
> 
> Quand des franais sortent un "nous ne baisserons pas les armes" au de "nous ne baisserons pas les bras", ou que le mille (mile anglais) devient un kilomtre, ou que Diefenbaker devient difennebaqure; il y a de quoi  se douter de la comptence de certains franais.


C'est bien pour a que je pose la question.
Et je la pose aussi parce que ce que j'ai trouv dans le bouquin ne me satisfait pas, par rapport au contexte et  la gographie du quartier o l'action se droule.
Et comme le bouquin est truff d'autres erreurs...





> Bon je lche l'affaire , mais je suis d'accord avec Mdinoc pour la place des adjectifs et la traduction en franais 
> 
> On n'a pas en Franais un quivalent de l'adjectif "_church_": glissiale, paroissiale  "The big church fte" -> la grande fte glissiale


Non, ne t'en vas pas, reste avec nous, on rigole.

Tiens, regarde ce que je t'ai concoct : j'ai crit les textes, puis j'ai tir sur un calque trois traits mauves  gauche, calque que j'ai ensuite dupliqu et dplac pour montrer que a tombe bien en place  droite ( la longueur des mots prs).



Et je ne comprends pas quand tu dis "_On n'a pas en Franais un quivalent de l'adjectif "church": glissiale, paroissiale  "The big church fte" -> la grande fte glissiale_"
Si on reprend l'exemple de word.reference, on lit 



> church n as adj    (relating to a church)
> (religion catholique)  de l'glise adj inv
> Are you going to the church fete on Saturday?
> Penses-tu aller  la fte de l'glise dimanche ?


On se passe de l'quivalent, on s'adapte.

Dans notre cas, avec "big" en plus, le tout est de savoir  quoi le raccrocher.

Si je devais crire "la grande fte de l'glise" en anglais, je n'utiliserais pas le mot franais "fte" mais quelque chose de plus anglo-saxon, il y a plein de mots pour a.
J'ai trouv a dans wikipdia,  propos d'autre chose : "A general rule is that, if the word or phrase retains French diacritics or is usually printed in italics, it has retained its French identity."
C'est notre cas, "_fte_" a son accent et est en italique dans le bouquin, le mot garde donc son identit franaise : c'est comme s'il tait signal, indiqu, utilis seul, quoi !, mha.
Pour indiquer qu'il y avait une "fte"  la grande glise.

Je ne dsespre pas de rencontrer un jour de vrai(e)s Amricain(e)s pour leur poser la question puisque je vous rappelle que deux personnes (de langue franaise, pas de bol) ayant pass du temps l-bas (l'une y est encore) penchent pour mon interprtation.

----------


## foetus

Teins je vais abonder dans ton sens ... sans tre d'accord avec ta traduction  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 

Pour moi, les 4 "_groupes nominaux_" sont des formes abrges des "_constructions gntif_"

On ne devrait pas dire:
"_Saturday Night Fever_" mais "_The saturday fever of the Night_""_The big church fte_" mais "_The big fte of the church_""_the local church choir_" mais "_The local choir of the church_""_the big school festival_" mais "_The big festival of the school_"

Pourquoi je dis cela? Parce que les mots "_Saturday_" "_Night_" "_church_" et "_school_" peuvent tre adjectifs mais pas "_roof_" "_house_" "_car_" "_January_"

Pourquoi on peut dire "_Saturday Night Fever_" mais pas "_January Fever_"
Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire "wooden house roof"

La seule rponse que je vois  ::mrgreen:: : parce que sont des expressions anglaises
Aprs, effectivement, dans "_The big church fte_" je suis incapable de dire si l'expression est "_big church_" ou "_church fte_"
De mme dans "_the local church choir_" je suis incapable de dire si l'expression est "_local church_" ou "_church choir_"

----------


## Mdinoc

Et ce n'est pas le pire:



> Ambiguous Syntax_Lesbian Vampire Killers_: a debate occurred on this very wiki about whether this movie would be about lesbians who killed vampires, lesbian vampires who were killers or people who killed lesbian vampires. It turned out to be the third option, although the second also applies.In the same vein, _Ninja Assassin_ managed to accomplish this with only two words, as the trailers did not clarify whether the film was about a ninja who assassinates people, or people who assassinate ninja. (As it turned out, it was about both.)


*Edit:* Tiens, on ne peut plus mettre un lien dans le tag ouvrant d'une QUOTE...

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Aprs, effectivement, dans "_The big church fte_" je suis incapable de dire si l'expression est "_big church_" ou "_church fte_"


Je viens d'avoir le retour d'une traductrice professionnelle (une relation d'une de mes frangines), qui n'a pas hsit une seconde : "la fte de la grande glise", s'appuyant sur le fait que dans l'original, comme je le soulignais, "fte" est en franais avec son accent, et en italique.

(Le gag, c'est que la fte en question est vraiment une grande fte, avec procession, foule en habits riches, etc.  ::ptdr:: )

Affaire classe, en ce qui me concerne, et merci  tous ceux qui ont particip.

----------

